# Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich



## Volker Jaenisch (26. Apr. 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Ich bin neu hier, klärt mich also bitte auf, wenn ich was falsch mache. Bin Naturwissenschaftler (Physiker, Geologe, Meteorologe), habe also Ahnung von allem und nichts, aber von Teichen gar nicht. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich meine Kindheit in Teichen käschernd verbracht habe und ein leidenschaftlicher Naturphotograph bin (habe heute gerade ein paar Vielfraß-__ Egel per Makro abgelichtet).  
Auch freue ich mich ein so kompetentes Forum gefunden zu haben. Die Einsteigerbeiträge haben mir schon sehr geholfen mich zu orientieren.

Mit einem neuen Haus habe ich einen kleinen 4-5 qm Teich geerbt, welcher von etwa 20-30 Goldfischen bewohnt wird. Wasserpflanzen gibt es zentral (wahrscheinlich getopft) wenige (0.25 qm), Ufer oder Flachwasserzone gibt es zumindest bepflanzt nicht. Das Haus stand 2 Jahre leer. Teichtechnik gibt es keine. Der Teich ist nicht vor der Sonne geschützt. Die Goldfische wurden aber regelmässig gefüttert. 

Das Wasser ist algig grün (Sichtweite 5-10cm), wenn auch nicht mit Fadenalgen versehen. Es riecht nicht modrig und es schwimmt nur ein __ Goldfisch kieloben (Das muss nicht notwendigerweise Sauerstoffmangel, kann auch die Krähe von Nebenan gewesen sein).

Mein Wunsch ist diesen Teich sinnvoll zu erhalten und umzugestalten. Ich mag __ Libellen, __ Gelbrandkäfer, Egel, __ Molche - Koi, oder Goldfische hingegen rangieren ganz am Ende meiner Beliebtheitsskala. Kleine Fische wie __ Moderlieschen könnte ich mir hingegen durchaus vorstellen, wenn das Gleichgewicht im Teich wieder stimmt.
Ich würde auch lieber den Teich vergrößern als mit Technik einen zu kleinen Teich künstlich am Leben zu erhalten. 

Nur was mache ich mit den Goldfischen? Gibt es eine Methode durch evolutionäre Prozesse die Goldfische zu verdrängen oder auf ein realistisches Maß einzustellen? Wohl kaum, da diese Fische als Allesfresser wohl gegenüber anderen Arten wie den Moderlieschen sicher im Vorteil sein werden.

So nun fange ich an zu spekulieren. Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich zu groben Unsinn erzähle. 
Ich denke ich stehe vor mehreren Problemen:
a) Der Teich ist am kippen: Kaum Wasserpflanzen, Nährstoffeintrag über das Futter wird nicht abgeführt.
b) Teich ist zu klein/weisst wenig Möglichkeiten auf Flora einzubringen.
c) Beschattung tut not.
d) Technik mag notwendig sein um erstmal das gröbste wieder ins Lot zu bekommen.

Meine Ideen: 
a) Ersatz der Goldfische durch z.B. Moderlieschen. Fütterung beenden.
b) Technisch durchaus machbar, sofern der Vermieter mitspielt. Aber eher ein Projekt für nächstes Jahr. Für Hinweise wie ein alter Teich erweitert oder erneurt wird wäre ich natürlich auch zu haben.
c) Man könnte ein Bäumchen pflanzen. Oder einen großen Gartenschirm positionieren. Auch könnte man Wasserpflanzen zur Abschirmung verwenden - ich habe aber ein äusserst mulmiges Gefühl dabei in so einem kleinen Ökosystem mit so hohem Närstoffgehalt Pflanzen einzubringen. Liegt mein Bauchgefühl hier richtig?
d) Hier habe ich gar kein Gefühl. Geld spielt nicht die Rolle, aber ich mag nichts machen, was sinnlos ist. Ich würde gerne alle Teich-Geräte mit Solarstrom betreiben. Bitte empfehlt mir was sinnvol ist.

Und zuletzt die Gretchenfrage:
Wer nimmt meine Goldfische?

Wir wildern auch zwei Katzen auf dem Grundstück aus - evtl. erledigt sich das Goldfischproblem damit ja automatisch .

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis äusserst dankbar. Bitte vergesst trotz meiner wohl gewählten Worte nicht - ich bin der absolute Teich-Laie, der dringend Hilfe sucht.

Beste Grüße aus den Osterferien

Volker


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich*

Guten morgen Volker,
:willkommen bei den Teichverrückten 

Um besser helfen zu können sind Bilder immer hilfreich, damit die Tippgeber sich das besser vorstellen können.

Aus was ist denn der Teich? Teichschale? Beton? Folie?


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich*

Hallo Volker,

herzlich willkommen hier bei uns.

Du kannst die Goldfische verschenken - biete sie einfach hier im Flohmarkt an - vielleicht findet sich ja ein Abnehmer hier in der Nähe.

Das das Wasser grün ist, ist bei der Konstellation völlig normal und muss nicht bedeuten, dass der Teich kippt. Als erstes würde ich das Füttern einstellen. Als zweites würde ich mir in der Zoohandlung erstmal ein paar Wasser-Teststreifen besorgen - dass verschafft die einen ersten Überblick über die Wasserqualität.

Und Pflanzen? Die lieben Nährstoffe im Wasser - also rein damit. Die schnellsten Erfolge - und gleichzeitig eine Schattierung des Wassers erreichst Du mit Muschelblumen (Pistia stratiotes) und Wasserhyazinthen (Eichhornia) - die dürfen jetzt recht einfach in jedem Baumarkt mit Gartenabteilung zu beschaffen sein. Und wenn Du dann auch noch eine Portion __ Hornkraut (besser __ Hornblatt - Ceratophyllum demersum) bekommst, dann greif zu. Alles Erste-Hilfe-Pflanzen, die man bei Bedarf leicht wieder entfernen kann.

Als nächstes zeigst Du uns bitte Fotos und wenn Du Lust hast, versuchst Du schon mal, alles Gammelige und Verwelkte vorsichtig zu entfernen.


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich*

Servus

Ergänzend zu Christines Pflanzentipps, möchte ich noch die "Kleine Wasserlinse" (Lemna minor L.) oder auch __ Entengrütze genannt erwähnen ...
Die Pflanze ist auch ein hervorragender Nitratverwerter


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich*

Hallo Volker,
Erst einmal :willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.


> Mein Wunsch ist diesen Teich sinnvoll zu erhalten und umzugestalten. Ich mag __ Libellen, __ Gelbrandkäfer, __ Egel, __ Molche


Diese Einstellung gefällt mir.
Genau diese Tiere haben sich bei mir auch angesiedelt.
Als Fischbesatz habe ich __ Moderlieschen, die ich in meinem Teich auch nicht missen
möchte.
Einen Baum würde ich als Beschattung nicht verwenden, dann lieber vorübergehend
einen Schirm verwenden.
Auch eine Seerose würde in diesem Falle helfen, die bringt dir aber in Bezug auf
Nährstoffaustrag nichts.
Den Teich zu vergrößern ist eine sehr gute Idee.
Überstürze aber nichts, lies dich hier erst einmal richtig ein, und stelle ruhig
Fragen, wenn Dir was unklar ist.
Weiterhin viel Spass hier im Forum

LG Markus


----------



## Volker Jaenisch (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Um besser helfen zu können sind Bilder immer hilfreich, damit die Tippgeber sich das besser vorstellen können.
> 
> Aus was ist denn der Teich? Teichschale? Beton? Folie?


Danke für das warme Willkommen. Ich werde morgen 
das Haus übernehmen und habe erst dann Gelegenheit Fotos zu machen.
Eine nähere Analyse des Teichaufbaus wird dann wohl erst nach 
dem Umzug Mitte Mai möglich sein. Ich habe so früh angefragt, 
damit ich etwas besser einschätzen kann, was ich mir mit 
dem Teich ans Bein binde. Bisher habe ich ein sehr positives Gefühl zum Teich.

Beste Grüße
Volker


----------



## Volker Jaenisch (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> herzlich willkommen hier bei uns.


Auch Dir noch einmal Dank für das liebe Willkommen. Ich fühle mich hier wohl und verstanden mit meinen Sorgen.



blumenelse schrieb:


> Du kannst die Goldfische verschenken - biete sie einfach hier im Flohmarkt an - vielleicht findet sich ja ein Abnehmer hier in der Nähe.


Das ist eine sehr gute Idee. Ich möchte nach Möglichkeit einheimische Arten im Teich haben, da die IMHO am besten mit der Flora/Fauna harmonieren werden, welche ich mir wünsche.  



blumenelse schrieb:


> Das das Wasser grün ist, ist bei der Konstellation völlig normal und muss nicht bedeuten, dass der Teich kippt. Als erstes würde ich das Füttern einstellen.


Das beruhigt mich. Werden dann die Goldfische nicht alles andere kurz und klein fressen, wenn ich die Fütterung einstelle?



blumenelse schrieb:


> Als zweites würde ich mir in der Zoohandlung erstmal ein paar Wasser-Teststreifen besorgen - dass verschafft die einen ersten Überblick über die Wasserqualität.


Das hatte ich vor. Aber was für Marken sind da zu empfehlen? Ich habe in diesem Sektor keine Preis-/Qualitätsvorstellungen.



blumenelse schrieb:


> Und Pflanzen? Die lieben Nährstoffe im Wasser - also rein damit. Die schnellsten Erfolge - und gleichzeitig eine Schattierung des Wassers erreichst Du mit Muschelblumen (Pistia stratiotes) und Wasserhyazinthen (Eichhornia) - die dürfen jetzt recht einfach in jedem Baumarkt mit Gartenabteilung zu beschaffen sein. Und wenn Du dann auch noch eine Portion __ Hornkraut (besser __ Hornblatt - Ceratophyllum demersum) bekommst, dann greif zu.



Das kann ich prima nachvollziehen. Aber besteht nicht die Gefahr einer explosionsartigen Vermehrung die dann nicht mehr zu stoppen ist? Vor allem sind dies bis auf das Hornblatt alles Importpflanzen. Gibt es nichts einheimisches welches den Teich auch beschattet?
Die von Digicat empfohlene __ Entengrütze wurde mir immer als der Horror pur geschildert, welcher nie wieder aus einem Teich entfernt werden kann.
Also ich denke das Hornblatt wäre eine gute Wahl. Zur Beschattung (Wenn es denn gar nichts anderes geben sollte) würde ich dann den __ Wassersalat nehmen, der passt von der seiner Höhenlage (1200m, wikipedia) recht gut (wir liegen kurz vor den Alpen).



blumenelse schrieb:


> Alles Erste-Hilfe-Pflanzen, die man bei Bedarf leicht wieder entfernen kann.


Bei Wikipedia lese ich von Wasserhyazinten, die ganze Häfen verlandet haben . So was nennst Du leicht zu entfernen . Mal Spass beseite. Welche von den zwei genannte Arten (Wassersalat/Hyazinten) ist denn am einfacher wieder zu entfernen? 

Bitte sei nicht sauer, dass ich so kritisch nachfrage. Ich habe ein mulmiges Gefühl an einem so kleinen Ökosystem herumzubasteln und will daher nichts verschlimmbessern. Viele ökologische Probleme entstehen ja erst durch eingeschleppte Arten (wie Goldfische). Wenn man die dann mit anderen invasiven Arten bekämpft hat man bald Aga-__ Kröten im Teich .

Beste Grüße

Volker


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich*

Hallo Volker,

ja ne is klar. Bei der Teichgröße brauchst Du Dir um wegen der genannten Pflanzen keine Sorgen zu machen. Man nimmt sie einfach, spült die Wurzeln aus und verschenkt sie oder gibt sie auf den Kompost. Die __ Muschelblume und die Wasserhyazinthe sind bei uns nicht winterhart, da wird nix verlanden  Wenn ich Dir __ Schilf empfohlen hätte, könnte ich Deine Bedenken verstehen - das würde ich aber nie tun (bei der Größe).

In dem Teich dürfte genug Futter für die Goldfische sein. Im Zweifelsfall wird der eigene Laich dran glauben, was in Deinem Fall ja nicht ganz unerwünscht sein dürfte.

Später solltest Du Dir __ Moderlieschen anschauen - die dürften Deinen Ansprüchen am ehesten nahe kommen. 

Teststreifen gibt es von Tetra, Sera, JPL - die tun sich m.E. alle nicht viel. Ist ja nur für den ersten Überblick. Wenn man es genauer haben will, dann kauft man sich einen Testkoffer z.B. JBL. Ich bin bisher mit den Teststreifen und einem PH-Meter ausgekommen.


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich*

Hallo Volker,

:willkommen im Forum!
Du könntest Beispielsweiße auch eine Kleinanzeige in Eurer Zeitung vor Ort aufgeben wegen der Fische. So hat sich damals bei mir das Problem gelöst.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Volker Jaenisch (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Diese Einstellung gefällt mir.
> Genau diese Tiere haben sich bei mir auch angesiedelt.
> Als Fischbesatz habe ich __ Moderlieschen, die ich in meinem Teich auch nicht missen
> möchte.


Danke, Markus, für Deine Unterstützung. Meine Tochter ist völlig verrückt nach den Moderlieschen : Sind die SUESSSS!



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Einen Baum würde ich als Beschattung nicht verwenden, dann lieber vorübergehend
> einen Schirm verwenden.


Der ist auch einfacher gepflanzt 



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Auch eine Seerose würde in diesem Falle helfen, die bringt dir aber in Bezug auf
> Nährstoffaustrag nichts.


Seerosen gibt es erst wenn die __ Frösche da sind. Kein Seerosenblatt ohne Frosch .



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Den Teich zu vergrößern ist eine sehr gute Idee.
> Überstürze aber nichts, lies dich hier erst einmal richtig ein, und stelle ruhig
> Fragen, wenn Dir was unklar ist.


Ich weiss leider noch nicht viel über den Aufbau, gehe aber von Folienteich aus. Mehr dazu morgen abend.

Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch an den Moderlieschen-Spezialisten. Würden sich die Moderlieschen mit den Goldfischen vertragen? Oder wären sie nur Futter für die Goldfische?
Ich würde nicht gerne eine Fischart rausschmeissen und eine andere dafür reinschmeissen.
Es besteht jetzt ja schon ein Ökosystem was ja - wenn auch algig - über Jahre funktioniert hat.
Wenn ich nun die Fische am Ende der Nahrungskette durch andere Tiere ersetze, habe ich Angst das bestehende Gleichgewicht zu kippen.
Ökosysteme reagieren, wie alle rückgekoppelten Systeme, allergisch auf große Störungen (Und mit rückgekoppelten Systemen kenne ich mich als Meteorologe sehr gut aus: Stichwort Schmetterlingseffekt).
Ist beim Auswechseln einer Fischpolpulation ein gleitender Übergang möglich/besser/oder gar schlechter? 

Wenn die (sicher falsche) Fütterung der Goldfische beendet wird, werden die wohl auch erstmal die Algen fressen und wahrscheinlich dann alles andere im Teich, die Moderlieschen eingeschlossen?

Mein momentaner Plan sieht so aus:

* Wasser analysieren
* Wasserpflanzen ansiedeln (__ Hornkraut, evtl. __ Wassersalat)
* Fütterung der Goldfische einstellen
* Schauen wie sich der Teich im Sommer entwickelt

* Sollten die __ Goldfisch alles kurz und klein fressen - __ fliegen sie raus, und werden durch Moderlieschen oder andere kleine heimische Fische ersetzt, welche mit der dann erreichten Wasserqualität klar kommen. 
* Nächtes Jahr wird der Teich dann vergrössert und vor allem eine begrünte Uferzone angelegt.

Beste Grüße
Volker


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich*

Servus Volker

Wassersalat und Wasserhyazinthen kannst per Hand aus dem Teich nehmen ... sind Kopfsalat ähnlich.
Die Teichlinsen ... Hmmm ... bei mir verschwinden sie gänzlich. Ob sie das auch bei Dir tun 
Kannst sie aber gut abkeschern 



> Ich habe ein mulmiges Gefühl an einem so kleinen Ökosystem herumzubasteln und will daher nichts verschlimmbessern.


Nur mit den Pflanzen drehst du noch nicht an der Wasserchemie  ... Klar du baust Nitrat ab, aber das wars ....


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich*

Hallo Volker,


> Meine Tochter ist völlig verrückt nach den __ Moderlieschen : Sind die SUESSSS!


das freut mich, dann haben wir ja die Besatzfrage schon geklärt.


> Wenn ich nun die Fische am Ende der Nahrungskette durch andere Tiere ersetze, habe ich Angst das bestehende Gleichgewicht zu kippen.
> Ökosysteme reagieren, wie alle rückgekoppelten Systeme, allergisch auf große Störungen


ich habe dabei keine Bedenken, ausser dass sich die Algen minmieren und auch die
Sichtweite sich verbessert, sehe ich keine großen Veränderungen im Moment.


> Sollten die __ Goldfisch alles kurz und klein fressen - __ fliegen sie raus, und werden durch Moderlieschen oder andere kleine heimische Fische ersetzt, welche mit der dann erreichten Wasserqualität klar kommen.


dass die Goldfische auf Deine Unterwasserpflanzen dann losgehen, vor allem wenn Du die
Fütterung einstellst, wird zu erwarten sein.
Ich würde die Goldfische, falls Abnehmer vorhanden, sofort gegen Moderlieschen aus-
tauschen, dann viele Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen, und schon hast du ein
zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis.
Auf Versuche, ob Goldfische dann auch Moderlieschen angehen, würde ich mich
gar nicht einlassen. Vorstellbar ist es, da Goldfische ja Allesfresser sind.
Du könntest auch bei einer nahegelegenen Zoohandlung nachfragen, ob die Interesse
an Deinen Goldfischen hat. 
LG Markus


----------



## Regs (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich*

Hallo,
Goldfische lassen __ Moderlieschen in Ruhe.

Dass Fische die nicht gefüttert werden sich etwas zu fressen suchen ist doch normal. Wenn Du die vorhandenen Fische aus irgend welchen Gründen nicht mehr pflegen willst, gib sie lieber ab statt sie hungern zu lassen. Das dürfte dann für beide Teile besser ausgehen.


----------



## Volker Jaenisch (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich*

So nun habe ich endlich ein Photo vom Teich (siehe mein Archiv)  Damit Könnt Ihr Euch eine Meinung bilden.
Ich bin für jeden Hinweis wie man es besser machen könnte offen.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Teich für die rund 40 Goldfische viel zu klein ist. Also Goldfische raus.

Die schon vorhandene __ Schilf-Filteranlage wurde bisher mit einer Tauchpumpe betrieben. Ich mag keinen Strom im Teich (habe ein Kind und will es behalten) und werde daher wohl eine Mammut-Pumpe mit Solarantrieb bauen (Hat jemand schon so was gemacht? Wenn ich da Pionier sein sollte, teile ich gerne meine Erfahrungen.). Ich möchte langfristig in einen Zustand komme in dem ich keine technischen Hilfmittel mehr benötige für den Teich, aber dazu muss er mit Sicherheit erstmal vergrößert und gut betreut werden.

Ich habe einige Fragen an die Spezialisten hier:

a) Die Goldfische müssen raus. Hierbei würde mich interessieren, welche Methode die einfachste ist. Wie bekomme ich am einfachsten alle Goldfische aus dem Teich?

b) Ich möchte den Teich gerne umgestalten. Ich bin IT-Spezialist. Wenn wir die Aufgabe haben ein altes Programm zu überarbeiten, dann ist oftmals die beste Lösung das alte Programm wegzuwerfen und es komplett neu zu programmieren. Ich würde diese Methode auch auf den bestehenden Teich anwenden.
Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu?

Beste Grüße

Volker


----------



## Regs (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich*

Guten Morgen Volker,
ohne Fische ist gegen einen Naturteich ohne Strom nichts einzuwenden. 

Wie man einen Teich erdet so das der FI-Schalter funktioniert findest Du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30962/?q=fi+schalter

Solarbetriebene Pumpe: wir haben zu wenige Sonnentage um eine dauerhafte Pumpenleistung zu erhalten. Der finanzielle Einsatz, mit Solarenergie die Pumpe zu betreiben und der Platzverbrauch dürften erheblich sein.

Goldfische raus: Wasser bis auf einen kleinen Rest ablassen und abfischen. Vorher klären wer die nimmt und ggf. denjenigen zum abfischen einladen.

Teich umgestalten: würde ich auch machen, der ist wirklich lieblos angelegt.


----------



## Volker Jaenisch (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich*

Hallo Regine!



Regs schrieb:


> Solarbetriebene Pumpe: wir haben zu wenige Sonnentage um eine dauerhafte Pumpenleistung zu erhalten. Der finanzielle Einsatz, mit Solarenergie die Pumpe zu betreiben und der Platzverbrauch dürften erheblich sein.



Die elektrische Pumpleistung für die geplante Mammut-Pumpe beträgt 2-4 Watt. Das ist schon mit einem recht kleinen Solar-Panel machbar. Natürlich sollte das ganze Batteriegepuffert sein. Die in der Solartechnik verwendeten Gel-Akkus sollten mit einer kleinen Dauerleistung gut klarkommen. Im Winter und in der Nacht will man sowieso nicht viel Pumpen.

Es gibt mitlerweile sogar Hersteller, die speziell Pumpen für 12V Solarbetrieb zu vernünftigen Preisen anbieten. Des weiteren kann das Solarpanel ja auch Strom für z.B. Beleuchtung liefern. Auch hat die Idee des Solarpanels nicht umbedingt etwas mit Rentabilität zu tun sondern auch mit meiner umweltpolitischen Einstellung.

Beste Grüße

Volker


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich*

Servus Volker

Sehr gute Tipps hast ja von Regine schon bekommen 

Bevor du es mit Abriß beginnen läßt ....

Planen wir zuerst mal 

Welche Größe steht zu Verfügung  ... man kann nie groß genug bauen

Was für ein Teich soll es werden 
Naturteich
Naturteich mit Besatz
Zierteich (mit Besatz)
Schwimmteich

Du schreibst von 





> habe ein Kind und will es behalten


 ... eine Absicherung ist dann unumgänglich oder kann es schon schwimmen 

Was willst du investieren


----------



## Regs (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich*

Hallo Volker,

was willst Du denn mit der Pumpe machen - einen Springbrunnen betreiben? Dann ist es kein Thema wenn bei schlechtem Wetter, nachts und im Winter das Solarpanel nicht liefert und die Batterie leer ist.

Wenn ein Filter betrieben werden soll und eine andere Fischart über Moderlieschengröße einzieht sollte die Pumpe sehr zuverlässig 24 Stunden laufen.

Helmut hat es aber auf den Punkt gebracht - eine vernünftige Planung braucht mehr Infos.


----------



## Volker Jaenisch (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Goldfische in übernommenen Kleinteich*

Hallo Regine und andere!

Die Goldfische sind raus. War nicht  einfach 50 Goldfische aus 1 m^3 Schlamm zu extrahieren, der sich wohl über einige Jahre am Boden abgesetzt hatte.

Selbst die extra zu diesem Zweck angeschafte Schlammpumpe versagte kläglich (Nichts gegen die Pumpe - der Schlam enthielt zähe Schleimklumpen von Faustgröße gemischt mit Kastanienblättern). Als beste Technik entpuppte sich am Ende die gute alte Handarbeit :ein Sieb zum Nudeln abgiessen, dessen Löcher genug Wasser durchließen, um nicht sofort zu verstopfen, aber keine Fische oder __ Käfer und Larven. Nachdem der gröbste Dreck und die Fische raus waren konnte ich den Restschlamm doch noch zum Teil pumpen, der Rest wurde abgeschöpft. Gut dass wir so ein riesiges Grundstück haben - so konnte der Schlamm (20 Schubkarren). einige Bäume und Beete düngen.

Die Bilanz des Abfischens war erschreckend unausgewogen: 
* 50 Goldfische größtes Exemplar 22cm. Insgesamt wohl 2-3 kg Goldfische
* 10 Bitterlinge
* 2 Königslibellenlarven
* 1 __ Taumelkäfer

Sicher werden in den Wasserpflanzen noch mehr Wasserinsekten sich versteckt haben, aber insgesamt sind die Goldfische (mal von den Mikroorganismen abgesehn) die massenmäßig dominante Spezies. 

Die Goldfische fanden erstaunlich schnell Abnehmer. Eine Imkerin aus der Region meldete sich noch am gleichen Tag auf meinen Aushang in Tiermarkt und tauschte 5 Goldfische gegen zwei Glas Honig *MHHH*. Die restlichen Goldfische bekam der freundliche Dehner-Markt ein paar Kilometer entfernt geschenkt. 

Beste Grüße

Volker


----------

